# Oldest armguards found.....



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Check out this link and explore a little. http://www.wessexarch.co.uk/projects/amesbury/finds/wristguards.html

It shows armguards found on the "Amsbury Archer" near Stonehenge. They are over 4000 years old and made of stone. If you like archery history you oughta' like some of the info here.


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

XP35 said:


> Check out this link and explore a little. http://www.wessexarch.co.uk/projects/amesbury/finds/wristguards.html
> 
> It shows armguards found on the "Amsbury Archer" near Stonehenge. They are over 4000 years old and made of stone. If you like archery history you oughta' like some of the info here.


Very interesting... thank you so much for the link. 

I would think they'd be few and far between. i mean, most of them had a ton of clothes and skins. Just a thought.


----------

